# Visiting Orlando in January



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Hello. I'll be visiting Orlando FL in January on business and was considering renting a bike and getting some riding in when not working. I'll be staying adjacent to Disney at the Peabody. I'm not familiar with the area at all so I could use some specific help.

Is there a bike shop nearby that rents, and would adjust the bike to my measurements? I have my fit-kit dimensions and diagram that I could send them. "Nearby" is key, since I won't have access to a car to retrieve the bike.

What are road conditions like? Since I wont have a car, my rides will have to start and end at the hotel. Is it a mad-house of traffic, such that I should skip it altogether?

I read in another thread that the best riding is about an hour away from Disney. I don't want to waste an hour in frustrating traffic (and increase my risk) if there isn't any enjoyment to be had.

Thanks


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

In FL, new road construction must have bike lanes on both sides of the road. There will be a bike lane not far from the Hotel.

Mapmyride.com is one of many online sources of bike routes.

Orlando is a tourist driven area. Most bike shops rent entry level (105) road bikes. Road with a person who rented a CF 105 Jamis from LBS for $130/week last month. Use google to find your hotel, search for nearby "bike shop", pick up the phone and start dialing for bikes.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If you're biking by Disney, you'll like the Windermere area. My sister and brother-in-law live there, and for the most part the roads are well maintained and not too busy.


----------

